# odd ?



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

Can a 4 week old puppy poop on his own or does he still need help? He is peeing on his own


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He can go on his own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When first born, momma needs to help them, but at 4 weeks old, he should go on his own. If he is not, give an enema. 

How long has it been, since he pooed? If he swallowed something that may of obstructed his bowl, he needs to see a vet. Is he eating and acting OK?


----------



## fewtostart (Mar 4, 2013)

He is eating and everything he not even acting like he needs to poop I was just worried mom so I made vet app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------

